# tumbleweeds



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)

It's like a ghost town today...

Anybody around?


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

Do not fear - B&M is here!


----------



## alfalfa (Jan 11, 2008)

I slept late. Of course I was up till 8 am.


----------



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)

Damn.. 8AM.. That's going to be me soon.. My last day of work is March 14th!!!

More time for trains! And cars! and.. well, just chillin out. :smokin:


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

I think I just saw some more tumbleweeds blow by here :dunno:


----------



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)

I've been away for a bit doing Easter-y stuff, not alot of computer or train time


----------



## ntrainlover (Nov 19, 2007)

Ive been away seeing family today.


----------



## sptrains.com (Mar 18, 2008)

I have been absolutely slammed with business, things are really going great, and we're expanding but it makes posting difficult. I'm still monitoring though, just don;t get to say hi as often as I'd like.

Josh


----------



## Lownen (Mar 28, 2008)

Glad to hear that business is good Josh. Hope things are good with everyone else too.


----------



## ntrainlover (Nov 19, 2007)

most everything is good with everyone until a train probem comes along.


----------



## ntrainlover (Nov 19, 2007)

Dont worry,this is my last week of summer gym and health, I will be on a lot more soon. I took those in the summer so that I can take drawing 1 and webpage design during the year. Plus it take out 1 year of each in 2 1/2 weeks.
Its pretty nice and easy.


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

*MR PIGS
MR NOT PIGS
OSAR
LIB MR PIGS*

How come everyone has been so quite around here lately


----------



## train4myboys (Apr 7, 2008)

Shhhhh . . . we're sleeping

-or- 

be veddy quiet . . . I'm hunting wabbits


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

*Projects*

With the change of the seasons so did the projects. I had a hard starting problem on one car and now I'm changing an intake gasket on another. 

I was researching a 1.5 volt power supply that feeds off the track. It's perfect for O scale to replace the D cell for the Diesel horn. 

I found a 50 year old book on cut out O scale buildings for a RR set up. Probably not much interest to a modeler but it it is very nostalgic to me. I scanned the switch tower and printed it out on photo paper. I plan to mount it on foam core sheet and assemble it. I have never worked with the stuff. I have the x acto knifes so it will be a learning experience.

Pictures? they are fun to take but without feedback on what people are looking for I'm kinda stuck. The old train stations was a good idea. Plenty of them around here.

Ebay? well the fun of bidding high against someone who was identifiable was fun but now it's all secret so poo the fun left and so did I. 

I always felt some sellers bidded on their items.With that in mind I never bought high priced items.

I guess we just have to sweat out the summer and enjoy it.


----------



## train4myboys (Apr 7, 2008)

T-Man said:


> I always felt some sellers bidded on their items.With that in mind I never bought high priced items.


I never thought about that as a downside to ebay's new secret bidder system. b***d may not be the same bidder as b***d. Kinda makes it hard to tell if the same person is bidding on multiple items from the same seller just to drive prices up.


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

Yea, I also think it is really stupid to censor the name out... Like you said, the names that are shown are completely random, it should at least be the real first and last letter of the username...

----------



T-Man said:


> I found a 50 year old book on cut out O scale buildings for a RR set up. Probably not much interest to a modeler but it it is very nostalgic to me. I scanned the switch tower and printed it out on photo paper. I plan to mount it on foam core sheet and assemble it. I have never worked with the stuff. I have the x acto knifes so it will be a learning experience.


Maybe you could post some of the scanned images around here... You would have to host them on Photobucket or attach them from your computer, that way they would not be shrunk down and have "modeltrainforum.com" in the bottom corner


----------

